# Is Darwin getting chunky?



## gpmo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all,
I rescued Darwin about a month ago and he has been growing like a weed ever since! I am unsure of his age but I think he is almost an adult. I am a bit concerned because he seems to be a little chunky, he has small rolls around his neck and arms and weighed 241 grams last night.

Here are some pictures of him, let me know what you think 
also, what color do you think he is?

just prior to a bath
http://gallery.me.com/stacymo/100179/2010/web.jpg?ver=12817582850001

last night after weigh in
the paper towel tube is for size comparison purposes

http://gallery.me.com/stacymo/100179/photo-2-/web.jpg?ver=12822444030001
http://gallery.me.com/stacymo/100179/photo-3-/web.jpg?ver=12822444060001

http://gallery.me.com/stacymo/100179/photo-4-/web.jpg?ver=12822444040001


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

All hedgies are different when it comes to size but 241g tends to be a smaller hedgie. From the picture she looks like she is happy and healthy but hopefully there will be more opinions to come along


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

He looks fine to me! 
Signs of a hedgehog being overweight is they cant roll into a ball, & extra skin around the armpits. Just make sure to weigh him everynight around the same time, & record it in a journal or something. If you record his kibble, do it in the same place. & remember the weight does tend to fluctuate like a persons does.

Good luck with everything! & BTW, Darwin is so cute! & Kudos to you for rescuing him


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Col. Mustard weights 270g and she's healthy and fine. She's a small hedgie. 

Darwin looks fine to me but I'm no expert. I'd keep track of his weight and see how it goes.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Darwin is DEFINITELY not chunky~

In fact, I think him needs to gain a bit more weight ^-^
He looks like he's still a baby~


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree, he does look like a baby!


----------



## gpmo (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I feel much better now  He is such a little piggy, he eats everything in site (except carrots, he doesn't like them) and I have a tendency to chunky pets


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Darwin is rather on the small side of the hedgies.

Truffles weighs 242 and he is 12 weeks old

Jahzara weighs 305 and she is 11 mths old.

All hedgies vary in weigh from small to large. 

I wouldn't be too concerned at Darwin putting on a few more pounds. As long as he is eating, drinking and pooping fine it's all good. Also does he have an adequate light source for 12-14hrs a day and what about his heating?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

He looks little to me. Just keep an eye on his weight gain his food and exercise and he'll be fine.


----------



## gpmo (Jul 12, 2010)

> I wouldn't be too concerned at Darwin putting on a few more pounds. As long as he is eating, drinking and pooping fine it's all good. Also does he have an adequate light source for 12-14hrs a day and what about his heating?


He seems very healthy and had a clean health check when we took him to his vet the first week we had him. He lives in our reptile room so all the lights are on a 13 hour timer and the ambient room temp is about 76-78 degrees. He has a ceramic heat bulb but we haven't had to use it yet as the reptile room temp is tightly controlled.

He was in a very tiny hamster cage when we got him, it was about 12inches by 8 inches. The girl who used to own him couldn't even fit a small wheel in there  He was on compressed pine bedding and didn't have anything to sleep in, the poor baby! Perhaps he is a bit small because of poor care?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

gpmo said:


> > I wouldn't be too concerned at Darwin putting on a few more pounds. As long as he is eating, drinking and pooping fine it's all good. Also does he have an adequate light source for 12-14hrs a day and what about his heating?
> 
> 
> He seems very healthy and had a clean health check when we took him to his vet the first week we had him. He lives in our reptile room so all the lights are on a 13 hour timer and the ambient room temp is about 76-78 degrees. He has a ceramic heat bulb but we haven't had to use it yet as the reptile room temp is tightly controlled.
> ...


That's good to hear about the lighting/heating.

It is a very good possibility that he is so small because of his prior care. I've seen it happen with a lot of animals and humans for that matter. He does look very small. Just free feed him and allow him to eat as much as he wants. Hedgies don't normally overeat.

And thank you for taking the little guy in from such a bad previous home/owner.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Just adding my 2 cents! He doesn't look heavy at all. And from what I understand, you don't have to worry too much about them being overweight as long as you aren't feeding kibble w/ too high fat content. My Cholla is about 305 grams & he's not even chunky. He looks like a cutie, by the way!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Petite size but has good body lines, definitely no need to worry. Could be worse, could be Hester at 540 grams, thats two and then some of this guy.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

No need to worry! Darwin is just fine. I even think he should get a bit chunkier!  

Anyway I'd like to share about a misinformed friend of mine who was paranoid about hedgie obesity. He fed it only about 8-10pcs of kibble a day and now it looks like the little guy's growth was stunted and remains a runt. 

Don't let it happen to Darwin!


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> Petite size but has good body lines, definitely no need to worry. Could be worse, could be Hester at 540 grams, thats two and then some of this guy.


LOL thanks for posting Hesters size I was getting really worried that my guys are WAY oversized!! E-Che is in good body shape but weighs in at 410 grams, Tonja is a little pudgy (I think) and at 5 mnts weigh in at a whooping 485 grams!! She does not run on her wheel she does a leaseler walk :lol: and I feel bad making her swim you can just see the panic on her face  both are fed chicken soup for the soil adult light. Oh and Tonja was also keep in a small hamster cage when I rescued her so your little guy might not always be small :lol:


----------

